#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΕλΕΜ: ή θα εξελιχτούμε ή, πολύ φοβάμαι, θα διασπαστούμε!

## Xάρης

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

Με αφορμή τα σχετικά πρόσφατα γεγονότα στον χώρο της παράταξής μας, της ΕλΕΜ, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες σκέψεις μου, με στόχο αφενός τη διατήρηση, ει δυνατόν, της ενότητας και αφετέρου την ενδυνάμωση των δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών στη λήψη αποφάσεων.

Η ΕλΕΜ μεγάλωσε. Έφτασε να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη και την ψήφο του 10% των συναδέλφων που ψήφισαν στις τελευταίες εκλογές του ΤΕΕ. 
Αυτό φυσικά είναι καλό αλλά ενέχει έναν κίνδυνο που φάνηκε με τραγικό τρόπο στις αρχαιρεσίες ανάδειξης του Α' αντιπροέδρου του ΤΕΕ.
Είναι ο κίνδυνος διάσπασης που προκύπτει όταν έρχονται σε σύγκρουση αντικρουόμενες θέσεις για το ένα ή το άλλο θέμα.
Αν υπήρχαν δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, όπως άλλωστε ορίζει το καταστατικό της ΕλΕΜ, όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα θα λύνονταν με «ειρηνικό» τρόπο βάσει της πλειοψηφίας που αποφασίζει.

Τέτοιες διαδικασίες, απΆ όσο γνωρίζω, δεν έχουν εφαρμοστεί μέχρι σήμερα.
Η ΕλΕΜ μπορεί να λειτουργούσε μέχρι τώρα ως ομάδα (παρέα) ανοργάνωτων, «ατάκτων» όπως έχει ειπωθεί, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί και τώρα που τα εκλογικά μεγέθη πήραν την ανιούσα.

Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχαμε ούτε εκλεγμένο πρόεδρο, αν και κανένας μας δεν αμφισβήτησε τον Θόδωρο Σεραφίδη, ούτε Διοικούσα Επιτροπή, ούτε εγγεγραμμένα μέλη, ούτε συνεδριάσεις από τις οποίες να προκύπτουν οι θέσεις της ΕλΕΜ στα διάφορα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.
Αποφάσιζε μια μικρή παρέα, ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μόνο οι εκλεγμένοι στα όργανα του ΤΕΕ, αφήνοντας απΆ έξω όλους τους άλλους, μέλη της ΕλΕΜ που θέλουν να έχουν λόγο και δικαίωμα ψήφου και όχι μόνο να γεμίζουν τα ψηφοδέλτια προεκλογικά.

Η απάντηση στο πρόβλημα είναι:

Νέο, σύγχρονο καταστατικόΔιαδικτυακές συνεδριάσεις και ψηφοφορίες. 
Μια μορφή προς συζήτηση για το νέο καταστατικό έχω ανεβάσει στο φόρουμ emesitis .gr*  που οποίου είμαι ιδιοκτήτης και διαχειριστής. Μπορούμε να δούμε πώς και αν μπορεί να δουλέψει το σύστημα των διαδικτυακών συνεδριάσεων και ψηφοφοριών.
Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποκλείει τις δια ζώσης συνεδριάσεις στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη, το Ηράκλειο, την Κέρκυρα και όπου αλλού. 
Λύνονται όμως τα προβλήματα των αποστάσεων, της αδυναμίας παρουσίας σε συγκεκριμένο τόπο και χρόνο.

Οι θεματικές κατηγορίες του φόρουμ που αφορούν τους συναδέλφους της ΕλΕΜ δεν είναι ορατές σ' όλους.
Όσα μέλη της ΕλΕΜ θέλουν να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση, ας εγγραφούν και ας μου στείλουν ένα email στο cpapadop70@gmail.com για να τους δώσω σχετικά δικαιώματα.

Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς,
Χάρης Παπαδόπουλος

* Στο προσεχές μέλλον εύχομαι να αποκτήσει η ΕλΕΜ το δικό της φόρουμ όπου θα γίνονται όλες οι συζητήσεις και ψηφοφορίες.

----------

